# [GRUB] Unknowb-block (0,0)

## Jericho

Bonjour, 

Aujourd'hui j'ai décidé d'installer Gentoo sur mon pc fix aussi.

Cette fois-ci, j'ai choisi le reiserfs comme format de partition (qui, lorsque je la monte par ma Debian par exemple, fonctionne très bien).

Le problème vient du démarrage, juste après le grub, lorsque j'ai sélectionné ma Gentoo, j'ai droit à un petit chargement puis le logo du penguin arrive à en haut à gauche et mon radeonfb se lance (résolution change), j'ai une vingtaine de ligne et puis cette erreur : 

 *Quote:*   

> VFS: Cannot open root device "hdb1" or unknown-block (0,0)
> 
> Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the avaible partitions: 
> 
> 1600    4194302 hde driver: ide-cdrom
> ...

 

Voici mon fdisk -l : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
> 
> /dev/hda1   *           1        6374    51199123+   7  HPFS/NTFS     --> Windows
> ...

 

Voici mon menu.lst (qui se trouve sur la partition hda6, la partition Debian... je sais, j'aurais dû faire une /boot :p) : 

```

default      0

timeout      5

title      Debian GNU/Linux, kernel 2.6.24-1-486

root      (hd0,5)

kernel      /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-1-486 root=/dev/hda6 ro 

initrd      /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-1-486

title           Gentoo Linux 2.6.24

root            (hd1,0)

kernel          /boot/bzImage1 root=/dev/hdb1

title      Microsoft Windows XP Professionnel

root      (hd0,0)

savedefault

chainloader   +1

```

J'ai bien compilé en dur l'option Reiserfs dans le kernel et j'ai emergé reiserfsprogs... Je ne sais plus trop quoi faire, une idée?

Merci d'avance!  :Wink: 

Edit : 

Mon fstab : 

```

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/p$

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hdb1               /                      reiserfs            noatime,notail    0 1

/dev/hda5               none                swap               sw                     0 0

/dev/cdrom             /mnt/cdrom      audo                noauto,ro          0 0

```

----------

## babykart

à vue de nez je dirai qu'il manque le support de ton chipset dans la config de ton noyau... en tout cas s'il y est, est-il en dur, et as-tu le support reiserfs en dur aussi?

----------

## Jericho

 *babykart wrote:*   

> à vue de nez je dirai qu'il manque le support de ton chipset dans la config de ton noyau... en tout cas s'il y est, est-il en dur, et as-tu le support reiserfs en dur aussi?

 

J'ai bien le support du reiserfs en dur, pour mon chipset, je pense que oui... Voici le résultat d'un lspci sous ma Debian : 

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8377 [KT400/KT600 AGP] Host Bridge (rev 80)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI Bridge

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 82)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ISA Bridge

00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 74)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (rev 01)

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (Secondary) (rev 01)

```

J'ai donc activé tous les supports VIA pour la section Device Drivers (pour le SATA et l'IDE). Je devrais activer quelque chose ailleurs?

----------

## babykart

le résultat de la commande lspci ne veut pas dire que ton noyau est bien configuré avec les supports de ton matériel... il dit juste ce qu'il voit comme matériel...

maintenant si tu as tout activé les supports via en dur ça devrait coller...

----------

## Jericho

 *babykart wrote:*   

> le résultat de la commande lspci ne veut pas dire que ton noyau est bien configuré avec les supports de ton matériel... il dit juste ce qu'il voit comme matériel...
> 
> maintenant si tu as tout activé les supports via en dur ça devrait coller...

 

Pourtant, tjrs la même erreur... Dans les lignes avant mon erreur, il "reconnait" mon controlleur IDE et de mes disques.

Peut-être que le problème vient du fstab?

----------

## Jericho

Est-ce que le problème pourrait venir du fait que je n'ai pas pu emerger "evms"?

Edit : 

Voilà l'erreur que j'ai quand j'emerge evms : 

```

(chroot) Zumss-Fix linux # USE="-gtk" emerge evms

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.22-r5  USE="(-selinux)" 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/evms-2.5.5-r10  USE="ncurses nls -debug -gtk -hb -hb2" 

[blocks B     ] <sys-fs/udev-115-r1 (is blocking sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.22-r5)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

----------

## gglaboussole

 *Jericho wrote:*   

>  *babykart wrote:*   le résultat de la commande lspci ne veut pas dire que ton noyau est bien configuré avec les supports de ton matériel... il dit juste ce qu'il voit comme matériel...
> 
> maintenant si tu as tout activé les supports via en dur ça devrait coller... 
> 
> Pourtant, tjrs la même erreur... Dans les lignes avant mon erreur, il "reconnait" mon controlleur IDE et de mes disques.
> ...

 

non, comme dit babykart ce n'est pas parceque ton système "reconnais" ton matos que ce soit avec la sortie de la commande lspci ou des logs ce que voit ton kernel au boot que tu peux en déduire que celui ci est bien compilé avec le support des bons chipsets...

franchment ton truc ça sent le problème de chipset à plein nez..

Tu devrais nous poster ta config de noyau et ton fstab (ça peut effectivement comme tu le penses venir aussi de là)

----------

## Jericho

Mon fstab est dans mon premier poste, comment est-ce que je peux vous montrer (en texte je veux dire) la config de mon kernel?

(Merci déjà pour vos réponses)

----------

## babykart

à un moment tu parles de SATA: tes disques sont IDE ou SATA?

s'ils sont SATA alors ce sera en /dev/sd* et pas /dev/hd* ...

----------

## Jericho

 *babykart wrote:*   

> à un moment tu parles de SATA: tes disques sont IDE ou SATA?
> 
> s'ils sont sont SATA alors ce sera en /dev/sd* et pas /dev/hd* ...

 

En IDE... 

J'ai réussi, ca avance, il monte la partition /dev/hdb1 en reiserfs mais il bloque plus loin maintenant...

Je vois ça : 

Press I to enter interactive boot mode

   * Mounting proc at /proc

   * Mounting sysfs at /sys

   * Mounting /dev for udev

   * The "mount" command failed with error : 

wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on udev, missing codepage or other error

      In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail or so.

   * Since this is a critical tak, startup cannot continue.

----------

## YetiBarBar

As tu compilé le support reiserFS en dur ? Sinon, tu peux tenter un fsck (si tu as installé les outils pour ta gentoo ...)

----------

## Jericho

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> As tu compilé le support reiserFS en dur ? Sinon, tu peux tenter un fsck (si tu as installé les outils pour ta gentoo ...)

 

J'ai compilé le support reiserfs en dur et emergé les reiserfsprogs...

----------

## Yggdrasill

 *Jericho wrote:*   

> Mon fstab est dans mon premier poste, comment est-ce que je peux vous montrer (en texte je veux dire) la config de mon kernel?
> 
> (Merci déjà pour vos réponses)

 

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config|more
```

 :Smile: 

----------

## Jericho

Voici le résultat de "cat /usr/src/linux/.config |grep =y" : 

```

CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_QUICKLIST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_USER_SCHED=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SLUB=y

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

CONFIG_SCHED_NO_NO_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_MK7=y

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_IRQBALANCE=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_SMP_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION_SMP_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY=y

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5535=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDE_ARCH_OBSOLETE_INIT=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SATA_VIA=y

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_PATA_VIA=y

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_DM_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES_MULTIQUEUE=y

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

CONFIG_NETDEV_10000=y

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA=y

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231=y

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_DAB=y

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_DDC=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_DEFERRED_IO=y

CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_BACKLIGHT=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION=y

CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS=y

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION=y

CONFIG_DMIID=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

CONFIG_JFS_FS=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

CONFIG_GFS2_FS=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_HFS_FS=y

CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS=y

CONFIG_UFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

CONFIG_INSTRUMENTATION=y

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

```

Désolé pour la longueur...

----------

## Desintegr

On dirait plutôt qu'il n'arrive pas à monter la partition /dev géré par udev.

udev est-il bien installé ? À mon avis non, vu qu'il est bloqué (d'après un message précédent).

----------

## Jericho

Il est bien installé mais si je fais un emerge --unmerge udev, alors, ca boot mais j'ai un énorme warning comme quoi udev n'est pas présent. 

Je comprends plus rien  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Desintegr

Quelle version est installée ? Vérifie que c'est bien la 115-r1.

----------

## Jericho

C'est bien celle-là...

----------

## Desintegr

D'après le guide Gentoo sur udev, il faut activer TMPFS dans le noyau.

C'est également indiqué dans le handbook :

 *Quote:*   

> Now go to File Systems and select support for the filesystems you use. Don't compile them as modules, otherwise your Gentoo system will not be able to mount your partitions. Also select Virtual memory and /proc file system.

 

Ça n'a pas l'ait d'être le cas dans ta configuration et sans celui-ci udev ne peut pas monter le point de montage /dev :

```
udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid)
```

----------

## Jericho

Ca recompile, je vais essayer  :Smile: 

----------

## Jericho

Je viens d'activer TMPFS dans le noyau et ca a un petit peu avancé! :p

Voilà ce que j'ai maintenant : 

Press I to enter interactive boot mode

* Mounting proc at /proc

* Mounting sysfs at /sys

* Mounting /dev for udev 

* Checking root filesystem...

Failed to open the device '/dev/hdb1': No such file or directory.

----------

## Desintegr

Comme le support libata est activé dans ton noyau, il doit surement utiliser les nouveaux pilotes PATA pour les périphériques IDE par défaut au lieu des anciens.

Utilise donc /dev/sdb1 sans oublier d'activer CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD avant.

----------

## Jericho

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> Comme le support libata est activé dans ton noyau, il doit surement utiliser les nouveaux pilotes PATA pour les périphériques IDE par défaut au lieu des anciens.
> 
> Utilise donc /dev/sdb1 sans oublier d'activer CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD avant.

 

Je compile actuellement le support SCSI, ou dois-je utiliser sdb1 à la place de hdb1? Dans le grub, le fstab? Je dois remplacer hda par sda aussi lorsque je veux le monter ou c'est seulement pour le boot?

----------

## Jericho

Quand je mets /dev/sdb1 dans le grub, il plante avant en me proposant les partitions valables (hda1, 2, 3, ..., cdrom et hdb1).

Quand je mets /dev/sdb1 dans le fstab, j'ai la meme erreur que plus tôt : 

Press I to enter interactive boot mode 

* Mounting proc at /proc 

* Mounting sysfs at /sys 

* Mounting /dev for udev 

* Checking root filesystem... 

Failed to open the device '/dev/sdb1': No such file or directory.

----------

## Desintegr

Ce n'est peut-être pas sdb.

Les anciens pilotes IDE prennent peut-être le dessus par rapport à ceux de la libata, je ne sais pas.

je pense qu'avoir les deux en dur n'est pas une très bonne idée.

Configure ton noyau pour garder soit les anciens pilotes IDE, soit les nouveaux pilotes PATA (libata) pour éviter tout conflit.

Puis reconfigure GRUB et ton fstab correctement.

----------

## Jericho

Je viens de reformater et réinstaller tout... Et oui, ca devenait trop brouillon. 

Bref, j'ai eu de nouveau les mêmes erreurs et j'en suis de nouveau au même point : 

```

Voilà ce que j'ai maintenant :

Press I to enter interactive boot mode

* Mounting proc at /proc

* Mounting sysfs at /sys

* Mounting /dev for udev

* Checking root filesystem...

Failed to open the device '/dev/hdb1': No such file or directory.

```

Je n'ai activé que les drivers ata (les anciens)... Je suis de nouveau bloqué  :Sad: 

----------

## babykart

 *Jericho wrote:*   

> Je viens de reformater et réinstaller tout... Et oui, ca devenait trop brouillon. 
> 
> Bref, j'ai eu de nouveau les mêmes erreurs et j'en suis de nouveau au même point : 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

eh bien retire les anciens drivers ATA, en fait tout le support ATA, et ne fait que le SCSI + libata, corrige ton fichier /etc/fstab et grub en conséquence, c'est à dire avec /dev/sd* partout, dans le doute regarde ce post pour ta config noyau https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-537957.html

PS - les histoires de label ne sont en rien obligatoires pour que cela fonctionnne...

----------

